# Baby boxes Scotland



## mikeyB (Aug 15, 2017)

Sorry to intrude on this forum, but I thought you might like to know that from today, every new mother in Scotland will have the option of receiving a baby box containing clothes, blankets, books (presumably for very advanced newborns), blankets and a mattress, because the box is strong enough for baby to sleep in rather than a cot. I think there's stuff like creams, for nipple and nappy areas. It's all worth £160. This is a caring government. Very soon, it's likely that all sanitary products will be free, because poor girls are skipping school during their  periods, and older women are choosing food over hygiene. They fly off the shelves in food banks in England as well as Scotland. Cross border ladies shopping trips?

Right ladies, I'll leave you now. All the very best to you all


----------

